# Long, long blanks



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

FYI while at the Rod Room last week I discovered they have one piece CUI blanks up to 14 ft in length. They go 9, 10, 12, 14.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

ANd damn are they nice blanks for the money.


----------

